# getbherneryneynngbdgb



## Suze (Dec 6, 2007)

gbsdgbsdgb


----------



## Suze (Dec 6, 2007)

can someone please delete this? lol
(i pushed on some wrong buttons:blush


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't worry SusieQ, your thread will eventually disappear into the same abyss that all other threads vanish into. Unless people keep answering it...


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2007)

susieQ said:


> can someone please delete this? lol
> (i pushed on some wrong buttons:blush



What were you drinking at the time?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 7, 2007)

susieQ said:


> gbsdgbsdgb



Ynjkjkashkkllooq?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Nihvövdjgidü...!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 7, 2007)

A mistake! Do you know how long I sat there trying to figure it out?!?!?!? Pfft.....


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 7, 2007)

lol. I think it goes great with your sig line, lol.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here, I'll post something to assure this thread dies a quick, painless death.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 7, 2007)

Skjjefpiug yuhh pouqhwdp, susieq. Thawr paoef ghlaijhbva.

AND DON'T YOU FORGET IT!!!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 7, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Skjjefpiug yuhh pouqhwdp, susieq. Thawr paoef ghlaijhbva.
> 
> AND DON'T YOU FORGET IT!!!



I feel I must disagree there sweetheart, for you seem to have neglected to mention...

Mhjattyhdl;oiwqgs hjahyrtsuqwio poopiusahasjiq! 

THAT'S THE FAX FOLKS! THAT IS THE FAAXXXXXX!!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 7, 2007)

"Its a damn poor mind that can only spell a word one way." Mark Twain

No idea what he would've had to say about a misspelled non-word? In the interest of keeping this embarrassing thread alive as long as possible let's see if it might actually be some revealing Freudian acronym? I'll start with the body of the e-mail since it's easier and I'm lazy.

good
boys
so
deserve
good
beautiful
subs
divinely
giggly
bellies

Maybe that's what you meant? Other guesses welcome and encouraged!


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 7, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> I feel I must disagree there sweetheart, for you seem to have neglected to mention...
> 
> Mhjattyhdl;oiwqgs hjahyrtsuqwio poopiusahasjiq!
> 
> THAT'S THE FAX FOLKS! THAT IS THE FAAXXXXXX!!!



I can't believe I forgot that! :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Skjjefpiug yuhh pouqhwdp, susieq. Thawr paoef ghlaijhbva.
> 
> AND DON'T YOU FORGET IT!!!




 Mellie I simply adore your sense of humor. You should do stand up. I am serious.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 7, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Mellie I simply adore your sense of humor. You should do stand up. I am serious.




Susannah,

Fgdhpoef;o okajdf[ ;lkhdn ;oihefg kjapfvk! :wubu::smitten::batting:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 7, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Mellie I simply adore your sense of humor. You should do stand up. I am serious.



See, I'd agree with you, but, in this instance, she'd have to figure out how to pronounce "Skjjefpiug yuhh pouqhwdp, susieq. Thawr paoef ghlaijhbva."


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Susannah,
> 
> Fgdhpoef;o okajdf[ ;lkhdn ;oihefg kjapfvk! :wubu::smitten::batting:



 Who put the ram in the rama lama ding dong? fkgjoiughdfbnhdmdmjnh


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> See, I'd agree with you, but, in this instance, she'd have to figure out how to pronounce "Skjjefpiug yuhh pouqhwdp, susieq. Thawr paoef ghlaijhbva."



'Zactly! It is the pronunciation that is a real bitch!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Detarrevo si noitaicnuonorp.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 7, 2007)

This thread needs a poll added.

-Rusty


----------



## Suze (Dec 7, 2007)

2 pages?!
:blink:

sgafhjmtymmyarmayr


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 7, 2007)

Whadnasup canabebe que?


----------



## alienlanes (Dec 7, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> [fgsfds]


..........


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 7, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Detarrevo si noitaicnuonorp.



Eerga I yas tsum I.


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

*biddle bet heyyauj llori!! andheoj lout e me! 

(but its a secret so dont tell anyone!!)*


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 7, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *biddle bet heyyauj llori!! andheoj lout e me!
> 
> (but its a secret so dont tell anyone!!)*



I...AM...SHOCKED!! :shocked:


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I...AM...SHOCKED!! :shocked:


*
dont judge me mellie!!! *


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 7, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> dont judge me mellie!!! *




You're not the boss of me!


*unless you put on that leather oufit again....rawr :batting:*


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

*u promised u wouldnt tell!!!!*


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 7, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *u promised u wouldnt tell!!!!*




I'm so very sorry. 


Do I get a spanking now?? :blush:


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I'm so very sorry.
> 
> 
> Do I get a spanking now?? :blush:



*ud like that wouldnt u ??  right, bend over.....wait about 12 hours till i get over from belfast, and prepare to be spanked..*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 7, 2007)

This thread is in serious need of some fhqwhgads


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 7, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *ud like that wouldnt u ??  right, bend over.....wait about 12 hours till i get over from belfast, and prepare to be spanked..*




Oh man! I'm so stoked now! *bounces around excitedly* :bounce:


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 8, 2007)

This thread is already turning out to be much better than most I've ever started!



CleverBomb said:


> This thread needs a poll added.
> 
> -Rusty


Whatduya think of this pole Mr. Bomb...?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 8, 2007)

Itamiatubosasslslrlhootmw


Oh...if anybody cracks that......eeeeeeeek!!!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Itamiatubosasslslrlhootmw
> 
> 
> Oh...if anybody cracks that......eeeeeeeek!!!!!



in the auburn meadows is a tall umbrella boy of some alaskan side show lost somewhere long ride later home over office to make weddings!

Did I get it?


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Itamiatubosasslslrlhootmw
> 
> 
> Oh...if anybody cracks that......eeeeeeeek!!!!!



I am Tami, turbo-ass sassy single lens reflex hoot hoot meow?


----------



## Suze (Dec 8, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Itamiatubosasslslrlhootmw
> 
> 
> Oh...if anybody cracks that......eeeeeeeek!!!!!



???!!!?

kekenknabegkrnke?


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> ???!!!?
> 
> kekenknabegkrnke?



Joh sjr fh skfed H dbgd kkd! :smitten:


----------



## Suze (Dec 8, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Joh sjr fh skfed H dbgd kkd! :smitten:



I don't know wtf you are saying so I can only reply with this:

dnvdnnddvnp pqw vpwr vrkvnsldkvcsdlkv sdvsvwrgwnpnwpwp!!!

Oh and....:kiss2:!! 

*3 (!!!) pages?!?*


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 8, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> This thread is already turning out to be much better than most I've ever started!
> 
> 
> Whatduya think of this pole Mr. Bomb...?


That is definitely a large pole. 
And seasonally topical.
Good call.

-Rusty


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2007)

Susie's real name is the same as my mother's. I won't reveal what that is without permission, but it starts with a V.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 8, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Susie's real name is the same as my mother's. I won't reveal what that is without permission, but it starts with a V.


I didn't know Ms. Q was an Aussie!?



Then this poll would be more appropriate...


----------



## Suze (Dec 8, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Susie's real name is the same as my mother's. I won't reveal what that is without permission, but it starts with a V.



please don't 

veronica is *just* my middle name actually. my first name sounds weird for little aussie ears
but if you're interested, I can reveal my first name in a PM for 10 bucks


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok. My mother's name is Veronica. But Susie, I am a real Susie and you are a counterfeit Susie. Ok sorry. Meanwhile you are funny. I like your posts.


----------



## Suze (Dec 8, 2007)

Susannah said:


> But Susie, I am a real Susie and you are a counterfeit Susie.



lol!
did you know that feit means fat in norwegian? too funny, heheh

and thanks...ditto


Stan -> Off course I'm not an Aussie, what do you take me for?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> lol!
> did you know that feit means fat in norwegian? too funny, heheh
> 
> and thanks...ditto
> ...



Ha Ha. Meanwhile don't be knocking Aussies. We rule.

Let's just keep the inane banter going here Susie.


----------



## Suze (Dec 8, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Ha Ha. Meanwhile don't be knocking Aussies. We rule.
> 
> Let's just keep the inane banter going here Susie.



Sure you do.... (but not more than Norwegians you don't!)

And I agree, though I'm not 100% sure what inane banter means. I better go google it!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2007)

Inane banter is all well and good, but where around here can I find pointless drivel of real substance?


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 8, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Inane banter is all well and good, but where around here can I find pointless drivel of real substance?



http://www.silly.com/


Specifically...
http://www.silly.com/games/litebrite/



Or perhaps if it's a hat you seek for your ferret?








Next question please...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

Natsdaerhtgninoitseuqnworuoytratsuoytnodyhwyas?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> dnvdnnddvnp pqw vpwr vrkvnsldkvcsdlkv sdvsvwrgwnpnwpwp!!!



Quoted for truth!


----------



## Suze (Dec 8, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Natsdaerhtgninoitseuqnworuoytratsuoytnodyhwyas?



Honestly, I think you should ask Maxx.

^^^^
He knows a lot about that topic


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Honestly, I think you should ask Maxx.
> 
> ^^^^
> He knows a lot about that topic



Oh, yeah, I'm renowned for my knowledge on the subject.

I must say that your question is indeed, intriguing & gives me great pause for thought. It makes one question the very nature of humanity &, as is usually the case, the answer is quite simple:


RJKNHJHBHNGVBUTTSECKS?!JHBHGYI,MS!

Hope that helped.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Oh, yeah, I'm renowned for my knowledge on the subject.
> 
> I must say that your question is indeed, intriguing & gives me great pause for thought. It makes one question the very nature of humanity &, as is usually the case, the answer is quite simple:
> 
> ...



LKEUJFGHANALLEAKAGEPOQKDFHGIPOU! And I stand by that!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 8, 2007)

crack abuse is just wrong.


LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Honestly, I think you should ask Maxx.
> 
> ^^^^
> He knows a lot about that topic





Maxx Awesome said:


> Oh, yeah, I'm renowned for my knowledge on the subject.
> 
> I must say that your question is indeed, intriguing & gives me great pause for thought. It makes one question the very nature of humanity &, as is usually the case, the answer is quite simple:
> 
> ...


Actually, I posed this question to Stan...

But thanx for tryin' to help! :bow:

Dear thre tona niay ees!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 8, 2007)

"_Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn_"

We now return you to Miskatonic U Musical!


----------



## Suze (Dec 8, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Actually, I posed this question to Stan...



I should have guessed that:doh:

Thanks anyways Awesome. Do you want me too erghrt2erdqd you for helping me out? (eh.ok. that was lame)


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I should have guessed that:doh:
> 
> Thanks anyways Awesome. Do you want me too erghrt2erdqd you for helping me out? (eh.ok. that was lame)



I'd prefer it if you let me hgyu iujugsah right in the jhasjgakdy. BOOM-SHAKA-LAKA!:shocked:


----------



## Suze (Dec 8, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> I'd prefer it if you let me hgyu iujugsah right in the jhasjgakdy. BOOM-SHAKA-LAKA!:shocked:



Well...ok then. If you insist:blink:
I'm pretty well known for being a skfbgwekrne.




:blush:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Susie,

This new language of yours actually may be easier to understand than say the Icelandic language. Luckily Bjork sings a lot in English or I would never understand her.I am not a huge fan of hers though since she wore that faux swan dress draped around her neck and the ugly shoes, WTF was up with that facucta ensemble?

Meanwhile hdsirhgbfndgbdxfkjghgb! No really!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Well...ok then. If you insist:blink:
> I'm pretty well known for being a skfbgwekrne.
> 
> 
> ...



Heheheheheh! Yyyyyyyeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!

GFTYSDFDWYFYYUB, as the kids say.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Meanwhile hdsirhgbfndgbdxfkjghgb! No really!



You promised you would only do that with ME!! You hussy! :huh:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> You promised you would only do that with ME!! You hussy! :huh:



Well you went out and got roped yerself a new stud, so what was I supposed to do? 

nhbrjghgbvweeyvfiyhj ghjbnfv! And take your clothes and the rest of your S#$T and Get out!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

dliw ylla ergn itte gsti won...


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Well you went out and got roped yerself a new stud, so what was I supposed to do?
> 
> nhbrjghgbvweeyvfiyhj ghjbnfv! And take your clothes and the rest of your S#$T and Get out!




Well, YOU awodjghf and then you asjkfgh9 so I just HAD to aoeiryq73h!! *throws things in a bag and moves in with mother*


----------



## Zoom (Dec 9, 2007)

As the Dungeon Master of the Bloom Picayune once said to Garry Trudeau, "You misspelled Xanthalasmoidea."


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hi Susie,
> 
> This new language of yours actually may be easier to understand than say the Icelandic language. Luckily Bjork sings a lot in English or I would never understand her.I am not a huge fan of hers though since she wore that faux swan dress draped around her neck and the ugly shoes, WTF was up with that facucta ensemble?
> 
> Meanwhile hdsirhgbfndgbdxfkjghgb! No really!



 That dress sure was fugly. And I think she is very overrated as a singer. Sorry Björk!


----------



## bexy (Dec 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> That dress sure was fugly. And I think she is very overrated as a singer. Sorry Björk!


*
dont say that my friend just forced me to buy a (£39!) ticket to go see her with him in the new year so whoopdie doo to that lol!!

i like the album debut, after that im just lost*


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> dont say that my friend just forced me to buy a (£39!) ticket to go see her with him in the new year so whoopdie doo to that lol!!
> 
> i like the album debut, after that im just lost*



Well, my friends has forced my to do a lot of bdgsbgn. I sympathize!


----------



## bexy (Dec 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Well, my friends has forced my to do a lot of bdgsbgn. I sympathize!



*im so sorry....what awful friends......i thought mine were bad asking me to go see bjork but to force u to bdgsbgn...thats just immoral!! *


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *im so sorry....what awful friends......i thought mine were bad asking me to go see bjork but to force u to bdgsbgn...thats just immoral!! *



I know it's tough.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I love Björk.... so don't talk bad about her  !

And now I understand susieQ. I have allways had a hard time with Ny Norsk can't you write it in Bokmal instead  

I'm both dyslectic…and a Sweed !


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Well I love Björk.... so don't talk bad about her  !
> 
> And now I understand susieQ. I have allways had a hard time with Ny Norsk can't you write it in Bokmal instead
> 
> I'm both dyslecticand a Sweed !



Jeg skriver helst på bokmål. Nynorsk står det nok dårligere til med 
Engelsken min er ikke alltid perfekt. Så endel skrivefeil blir det her (derfor har jeg denne signaturen)


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Jeg skriver helst på bokmål. Nynorsk står det nok dårligere til med
> Engelsken min er ikke alltid perfekt. Så endel skrivefeil blir det her (derfor har jeg denne signaturen)



This probably means something, but thus far I think it's the most incoherent post of the thread


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> This probably means something, but thus far I think it's the most incoherent post of the thread



Haha, don't be rude. It's Norwegian
It's quite similar to the Swedish language actually


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Haha, don't be rude. It's Norwegian
> It's quite similar to the Swedish language actually



Pft! Don't listen to her. It's a made-up language called "susieQ-ese"...very rare. *nods professorly*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

Snog ard tuo ba knihtuoy odtahw, Eillemros seforp?


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Pft! Don't listen to her. It's a made-up language called "susieQ-ese"...very rare. *nods professorly*



lmao
...I find it funny that this thread became so long, considering that the hole thing was a mistake to beg in with.



Timberwolf said:


> Snog ard tuo ba knihtuoy odtahw, Eillemros seforp?



bgdbnnnnnnnn garbqrnnreq okkon. I'm a pro so i know


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 9, 2007)

Istake-May ead-thray as-hay een-bay un-fay!


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Istake-May ead-thray as-hay een-bay un-fay!



actually, I understood that


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Snog ard tuo ba knihtuoy odtahw, Eillemros seforp?




Tinzzih seht er ayeht knih ti!:bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 10, 2007)

E ke kuene, ua milimili 'e 'ia neia mikana!



Waiter, my papaya has been previously fondled.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 10, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> E ke kuene, ua milimili 'e 'ia neia mikana!
> 
> 
> 
> Waiter, my papaya has been previously fondled.



Mmmmmmm....fondled papaya! :eat2:


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 10, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Mmmmmmm....fondled papaya! :eat2:



E ku'u kumu e, mai hopohopo, ua kapa 'ia ko'u inoa waena, 'o ia 'o Severe Turbulance.


Baby, Severe Turbulance is my middle name.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 10, 2007)

Man, I leave for a while and this whole thread goes to the hmbnakaps sffarfen.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Man, I leave for a while and this whole thread goes to the hmbnakaps sffarfen.




The place goes to the dogs without you here R.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Foow? Fra!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 10, 2007)

yjodr kst tsflr s ejkol;e sd zo vsm omjsnorryk ,smor'tu l'ogrtov,rd om s domhmrl riomrmyoildom go't ,'sunr s errl 'tp dp''te/ :eat1: :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Tinzzih seht er ayeht knih ti!:bow:


Ootemyeh !


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 10, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> E ku'u kumu e, mai hopohopo, ua kapa 'ia ko'u inoa waena, 'o ia 'o Severe Turbulance.
> 
> 
> Baby, Severe Turbulance is my middle name.



We're in for a bumpy ride.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Ootemyeh !



Yawongmo!!!!!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 10, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Pft! Don't listen to her. It's a made-up language called "susieQ-ese"...very rare. *nods professorly*




Well then I seems to be the only one here that understand "susieQ-ese" but that might be 'coused of that I'm dyslecticOr maybe becouse I'm a Sweed :blush:


And I'm still a Björk fan


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 10, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> yjodr kst tsflr s ejkol;e sd zo vsm omjsnorryk ,smor'tu l'ogrtov,rd om s domhmrl riomrmyoildom go't ,'sunr s errl 'tp dp''te/ :eat1: :kiss2:



From Google:
_"Your search - yjodr kst tsflr s ejkol;e sd zo vsm omjsnorryk ,smor'tu l'ogrtov,rd om s domhmrl riomrmyoildom go't ,'sunr s errl - did not match any documents." _


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> The place goes to the dogs without you here R.



I love to prarfenegoff!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

Gimme some of that sweet sweet yjiyjukjukmorp!:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

niareht nini atstuoba eromstih guoht... nuseht ninuf...  :huh:


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> niareht nini atstuoba eromstih guoht... nuseht ninuf...  :huh:



You see...the problem is...you have to use a FORK when you eat spaghetti...NOT a spoon


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 13, 2007)

susieQ said:


> You see...the problem is...you have to use a FORK when you eat spaghetti...NOT a spoon




OBEY THE SPORK!


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> OBEY THE SPORK!



That invention is genius! and I have never heard of it before?!!?!!...(thats sad)
You have 2 options though...decisions,decisions 

View attachment spork-sul-M.jpg


View attachment spork.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 13, 2007)

one of my livejournal icons....


Sporks remind me of KFC mashed potatoes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2007)

Sselhceepsmi...


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 13, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Sselhceepsmi...



Eraryrevwoh!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2007)

Semi temosyaddabas ahsu fohcae...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 13, 2007)

I am disrespectful to dirt! Can you see that I am serious?


MEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSTAAAAAAAAA SSSSSSSPAAAAAAAWWWWWWKOOOLLLLL!!!!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 13, 2007)

JOIN ME OR DIE. CAN YOU DO ANY LESS?a


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 13, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Semi temosyaddabas ahsu fohcae...



Ereh tereht. Yak oeb lliwti.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 13, 2007)

sdfkmvkn; mvnz,ndvsflef 453fwefcvzvdvdsca bvdvsdefqc .


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Ereh tereht. Yak oeb lliwti.


Yasididtahw?

ATE: Dereb memeri, titegrof.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 14, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Don't worry SusieQ, your thread will eventually disappear into the same abyss that all other threads vanish into. Unless people keep answering it...



tahtt uobaya sanno gmillas tahT


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Erusu oyera?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 14, 2007)

elle camino said:


> JOIN ME OR DIE. CAN YOU DO ANY LESS?a



What a brave coporate logo. I accept the challenge of Mr. Sparkle.

*Turns into Sumo wrestler*


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Erusu oyera?



 ¿gnit irwl anim ilb uss iht si


----------



## mango (Dec 15, 2007)

*Heh...

I can't believe this thread is still kllkadjgp!


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> ¿gnit irwl anim ilb uss iht si



Subliminal? No. Plain to read for those who want to...

Dneirfym, nioju oye esot ecin. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 15, 2007)

Kleeben. We have nothing to fear but perfruznjh3wf itself.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 15, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> ¿gnit irwl anim ilb uss iht si




from the begining of this thread I have tried reading posts backwards to see if anyone would be clever enough bravo...bravooo


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> from the begining of this thread I have tried reading posts backwards to see if anyone would be clever enough bravo...bravooo


Eno ylno eht s'eh kniht uoy od?


----------

